

How Google May Be Planning To Make Android Apps Faster With ART - aneeskA
http://readwrite.com/2013/11/07/how-google-may-be-planning-to-make-android-apps-faster-with-art

======
aneeskA
There is one thing I fail to understand. I have seen the low end Android
phones complaining about low space. This implementation makes apps to occupy
more space that they normally would - making the above mentioned problem
worse.

Thoughts?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm guessing like most things, it's a trade-off. I believe Dalvik was designed
to be frugal with both disk and memory but if those are growing faster than
CPU then it would make sense to revisit that decision.

More specifically though, I think the code in Android apps is a small fraction
of the app size, compared with images, audio and video resources.

